# Free download patterns from Willow yarns



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Camille scarf and many others.

http://www.willowyarns.ca/product.aspx?pid=220380&sourcecode=7322842&link=12&email=gigi_paq%40hotmail.com&utm_campaign=groupid10427


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks. I like the Queen Elizabeth stole.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm making the Lotus Blossom socks and the Day Lily socks for my sister! Nice designs, but I'm continuing down the top of the foot


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of interesting patterns here if you click on free patterns at the top of the page. Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link. There are some really nice free patterns on this site.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Another load of patterns downloaded, now to find the time.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I run my internet off my phone since my laptop passed away about 1 1/2 years ago. Thee are several free patterns on the Willow sight I have wanted to download but have not been able to. I called them and the woman I talked to said I have to use a computer in order to do it that she had no problem doing it as we spoke. I explaibed to her I have no problems from any other sight downloading patterns. Sge told me to goto the library and download them.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I downloaded the baby bowlers, expecting my 3rd greatgrandchild in November


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots of great doable patterns here. Soap sachets will make great gifties.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a great link, thank you! I saved several patterns here, mostly kids items.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for such a useful link.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Sam0767, it took me 4 different sessions to finally connect to their site, and i was using my laptop each time . It may not be just you, or your phone internet.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------

